# Thiaminase



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

What foods are generally know to contain Thiaminase?

I feed shrimp, silversides, talapia, earth worms, crickets, and any other white fish i have availible at the time. Im just wondering wich fish are known to generally have it so i can make sure its not a staple as im trying to get the best growth that i can outa my P.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

With a good variety diet like your providing even goldfish in rotation won't have any effect on growth. I've seen fish fed straight goldfish for years get just as big or bigger than fish fed other foods. Variety is the way to go imo.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Some shrimp have it...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> With a good variety diet like your providing even goldfish in rotation won't have any effect on growth.


Exactly... thiaminase really only causes problems when the only food items provided are high in thiaminase.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok I c, just going to stick to what iv been doing.


----------

